# Torontóból Detroitba vagy Buffalóba, de hogyan????



## cyky (2016 December 22)

Sziasztok!
2017 júniusában Torontóba megyünk nyaralni 12 napra, ezalatt az idő alatt szeretnénk egy 2 napos amerikai kiruccanást szervezni.
Kérdés: Detroit vagy Buffalo?
Mindenképpen autóval szeretnénk menni, bár nem tudom, hogy bérelt autó átmehet a határon?
Mennyi a fizetős útszakasz?....stb.
Szóval ha valaki segítene infoval, azt nagyon megköszönném.


----------



## CasaLoma (2016 December 22)

Buffalo, és útközben a Niagarát is megnézheted.


----------



## cyky (2016 December 23)

CasaLoma írta:


> Buffalo, és útközben a Niagarát is megnézheted.


Niagara az oké, az benne van külön 1 napra, de miért éppen Buffalo? Pro és kontra szerint szeretnénk eldönteeni, melyik város legyen. Szebb, jobb, olcsóbb...stb?


----------



## Pandora's Box (2016 December 23)

cyky írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 2017 júniusában Torontóba megyünk nyaralni 12 napra, ezalatt az idő alatt szeretnénk egy 2 napos amerikai kiruccanást szervezni. Kérdés: Detroit vagy Buffalo?
> Mindenképpen autóval szeretnénk menni, bár nem tudom, hogy bérelt autó átmehet a határon?
> Mennyi a fizetős útszakasz?....stb.
> Szóval ha valaki segítene infoval, azt nagyon megköszönném.



Asszonyom,

A valaszom #1-valtozata:
-------------------------------
A tervezett 12 nap csak arra lesz eleg, hogy olyan latnivalokat keressen fel, amit/amiket

Magyarorszagon vagy Europaban nem lathat. Nezzuk lepesrol-lepesre...

*Latnivalok Toronto-varosaban*:
Toronto-varosarol tudni valo, hogy NEM europai stilusu varos, NEM EGY BUDAPEST...!!!
"Magyaros szemmel" NINCS mit nezni a varosban. A vele egybeepitett varosreszekkel egyutt majd' 6,000,000-s a lakossag letszama, felteve, ha mindenki otthon van. Ez azt jelenti, hogy Toronto egy HAZ-HALMAZ...ez van...
Tegyunk egy kivetelt, es legyen ez a Kinai varosresz. Ha megnezi legyen egy gez-szuro az orra elott... IGEN... a buz miatt... nem is fogja elfelejteni, az bitos is..... 

http://toronto-chinatown.info/

*Detroit(Motor City), MI*:
Az utolso gazdasagi valsag idejen az eredeti 1,8 millios lakossagbol 1,000,000-an elhagytak a varost.
Igy, jelenleg kb 720,000 a lakosok szama. Tehat egy felig ures varosrol van szo ahol a munkanelkuliseg, a kabitoszer es a bunbandak uraljak/jellemzik a varost.
Itt is tegyunk egy kivetelt.
Egyetlen latnivalot tudok ajanlani, es ez pedig a *Ford Muzeum*. Mint azt mindenki tudja, az eredeti
T-Ford modelt a magyar szuletesu Galamb Jozsef tervezte es e tervek alapjan vezette be Ford a vilagon elsokent sorozat-gyartasu autot.

A tavolsag Toronto-varosatol kb 400km.

https://www.thehenryford.org/visit/henry-ford-museum


*Buffalo (Boleny-varos), NY*:
Vegiggondolva a sajat emlekeimet egy, CSAK EGY villam-latnivalo van Buffalo-varosaban. Kanada felol belepve, a 190-es utrol mielott felhajtunk a 90-es utra, az utak altal kepzett "haromszogben" bronz-bolenyeket lehet latni... a varos tobb szot nem erdemel...

Tavolsag Toronto-varosatol kb 130km.

https://www.ci.buffalo.ny.us/

- "Mindenképpen autóval szeretnénk menni,
bár nem tudom, hogy bérelt autó átmehet a határon?"
------------------------------------------
A berleskor tessek kedves ezt *megkerdezni*...


- "Mennyi a fizetős útszakasz?."
-------------------------------
Eddig csak az I-90 -es fizetos Buffalo utan, New York-allamban.


- "...és útközben(*mellesleg*) a Niagarát is megnézheted. "
------------------------------------------------------------
...errol a valaszom #2-es valtozataban irok...


...nos.... lepesrol-lepsre valaszoltam... es most jojjon...


*A valaszom #2-es valtozata:*

Abbol a feltevesbol indulok ki, hogy nem kivan tajekozodni az interneten vagy utikonyvehbol, EZERT irt a Canadahun-forumra. A valaszom 2-es valtozataban olyan celokat irok, amikre Kanada meltan buszke lehet de altalaban nem szokas ezekrol beszelni... szoval... "amikor en meg kis srac voltam" kedveltem az "indianos" konyveket. Bar tudni lehet, hogy az irok nem jartak azon a kornyeken, ahol a regenybeli esemenyek jatszodnak, utleirasok alapjan tudtak azt, hogy egyszeru szavakkal le nem irhato csoda az a kornyek, amit a konyvekben csak mint a "Szent Lorinc-folyo torkolatvideke"-neven neveztek. Ez PONT FORDITOTTJA annak, amit gondolnank, NEM a Szent Lorinc-folyo "torkollik" bele pl. a tengerbe, hanem az Ontario-to "kiomlese/szukulese" az amit ez jelent. Ma ezt a kornyeket hivjak *1000-sziget*-nek.

Probalnam, de nem tudom elmondani, hogy mifele csoda ez, mert nincsenek erre szavaim...de itt kuldok errol par, *nem sajat kepet*... legyen a kozelben egy kupica kisusti, mert ez MAGA A CSODA... ez bizony *SOKKOLO*, ha egyszer latta, soha tobbe nem akar majd onnan eljonni... az biztos is...!!!
Ha jol emlekszem, 3 es 6-oras "menetekben" lehet a szigetek kozott hajokazni... vizum NEM, de utlevel KELL a hajokazashoz. A hajok reggel 9-korul indulnak...
Kulon felhivom a szives figyelmet a *ZAVIKON-sziget*re, tessek ennek utanna olvasni... meg fog lepodni 

Tavolsag Toronto-varosatol, keleti iranyban, Ganonoque, ON -ba. kb 300km

http://www.visit1000islands.com/
http://www.1000islandstourism.com/
http://www.1000islandscruises.ca/

...van meg valami a kozelben, es ez is az "indianos" koznyvekbol ismeros, es ez a *Henry Erod*(Fort Henry), ahova a konyvek szereploi biztos vedelem remenyeben igyekeztek. Az erodot felujitottak, rendszeresen vannak korabeli, katonai paradek... erdemes megnezni...

Az 1000 Sziget, Ganonoque es Kingston, Fort Henry kozott kb 35km a tavolsag.

http://www.forthenry.com/events/

...es vegul, *DE NEM MELLESLEG* a...

*Niagara-vizeses:*
Nem veletlenul a vilag egyik nevezetessege, csak ugy, "utkozben" meg-kukkantani, egyszeruen meltatlan. Hogyan is kellene tervezni egy Niagara latogatast, hogy a leheto legrovidebb ido alatt a leheto legtobbet hozzon ki ebbol az Niagara-nezesbol?

- Foglaljon szallast, napokkal elore,
- Erkezzen valamikor, delutan 3-5 ora korul,
- Tervezzen lassu setat, vegig a vizeses menten, idonkent hatrafordulva, es sok-sok kepet keszitve.
- Kora este kenyelmesen setaljon be egy etterembe, es kenyelmesen vacsorazzon.
- Amikor sotetedni kezd, ugy este 9 korul/utan, NA... AKKOR menjen le a vizeseshez es "essen" egyik amulatbol a masikba, hogy milyen is ez a vilagcsodaja, amikor valtozo szinekkel, eros reflektorokkal megvilagitjak a vizesest... ez bizony egy CSODA...!!!
- Masnap reggel, reggeli utan irany a Niagara.
- Elso "lecke" tessek hajora ulni, es "behajokazni" a vizesehez. LEGYEN EGY JOL-ATLATSZO muanyag tasakot a fenykepezogepnek, mert ezt a latvanyt/elmenyt kihagyni nem szabad !!!
- Setalni/fenykepezni, setalni/denykepezni.... 
- Van egy hid, at az USA-ba, hogy onnan is lehessen megcsodalni a vizesest. A kerdes, erdemes-e atmenni?
- *NEM !!!*
- *A "Lopatko"-vizeses KANADABAN VAN !!!*

...es meg valamit.... ha van erre erdeklodese...
- Be lehet gyalog menni a vizeses ALA !!!!

A tavolsag Toronto-varosatol kb. 130km.

*"Elo" Niagara-camerak*:
-----------------------------
http://www.earthcam.com/canada/niagarafalls/?cam=niagarafalls_str
https://www.marriottonthefalls.com/niagara-falls-cam
https://www.niagarafallshotels.com/discover/niagara-falls-web-cam/
https://www.cliftonhill.com/niagara-falls/livecam

Udv: _Pandora's Box_


----------



## Melitta (2016 December 24)

Azert Toronto nagyon szep varos, rengeteg kulturalis esemeny van szinhaz opera, 3D mozik museumok, minden fele ettermek minden szinten. Van egy kis sziget ahova at lehet hajoval menni. Sportolasra ezer fele lehetoseg. A hoki palya stadionja olyan hogy a teleteje szetnyilik jo ido eseten ha rossz az ido osszecsukodik. Sok fele uzlet van antik es minden fele arveresek, Oly tagas es nagy az allatkert hogy bejarni lehetetlen. "vidam park" is oriasi minden fele jatek hintak ijeszgetos es normalis igaz csak nyaron van nyitva. Festivalok koncertek loverseny....felsorolni se tudom mennyi minden van itt. Teljes bicigli ut halozat van parkokon keresztul minden iranyba egesz Toronto teruleten.
A vilagon minden tajarol jonnek a Jazz fesztivalra zeneszek es a hallgatok. MInden evben van film fesztival a magyarok is szoktak nyeri tobb filmet is dijjaztak.
Hires egyetemek is vannak sok sok jo eloadas, rengeteg kulturalis esemenyekkel, szinhazakkal es jo bulikkal.




Az Opera








Skydome









Museum


 



Zoo


----------



## cyky (2016 December 25)

Pandora's Box írta:


> Asszonyom,
> 
> A valaszom #1-valtozata:
> -------------------------------
> ...



Huh! Köszi a kimerítő választ. Pont vmi ilyesmit vártam, hogy célirányosan könnyebben tudjunk dönteni, így mások tapasztalásaiból okulva elkerüljünk felesleges km.-eket, időt.
Köszi - Cyky


----------



## cyky (2016 December 25)

Melitta írta:


> Azert Toronto nagyon szep varos, rengeteg kulturalis esemeny van szinhaz opera, 3D mozik museumok, minden fele ettermek minden szinten. Van egy kis sziget ahova at lehet hajoval menni. Sportolasra ezer fele lehetoseg. A hoki palya stadionja olyan hogy a teleteje szetnyilik jo ido eseten ha rossz az ido osszecsukodik. Sok fele uzlet van antik es minden fele arveresek, Oly tagas es nagy az allatkert hogy bejarni lehetetlen. "vidam park" is oriasi minden fele jatek hintak ijeszgetos es normalis igaz csak nyaron van nyitva. Festivalok koncertek loverseny....felsorolni se tudom mennyi minden van itt. Teljes bicigli ut halozat van parkokon keresztul minden iranyba egesz Toronto teruleten.
> A vilagon minden tajarol jonnek a Jazz fesztivalra zeneszek es a hallgatok. MInden evben van film fesztival a magyarok is szoktak nyeri tobb filmet is dijjaztak.
> Hires egyetemek is vannak sok sok jo eloadas, rengeteg kulturalis esemenyekkel, szinhazakkal es jo bulikkal.
> 
> ...




Kedves Melitta!
Ezért az uticélunk Toronto. Ez a fő csapásvonal, CSAK egy kis kiruccanást tervezünk onnan. Tudom képtelenség lesz 12 napba mindent bele sűríteni, DE próbálkozom!
Köszi - Cyky


----------



## cyky (2018 Január 3)

Köszönöm mindenki építő jellegű hozzászólását és hát megszeretném mutatni Nektek a végeredményt!
Köszönöm Kanada!


----------



## CasaLoma (2018 Január 3)

cyky írta:


> Köszönöm mindenki építő jellegű hozzászólását és hát megszeretném mutatni Nektek a végeredményt!


Köszönöm, hogy megosztottad velünk, csuda jól sikerült a kisfilm!


----------

